# ROME | Projects & Construction



## Caius Iulius Caesar (Nov 22, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> How many 100+-metre towers is Rome going to build or propose? Is rome trying to renew its skyline in any way?


the towers are proposed and sometimes approved, just the Europarco project is under construction and maybe short time Eurosky tower will start.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Rome is not much of a development hotspot like London, Paris, Tokyo, and New York.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

lol. Nice bump man


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Some really stunning piece of architectures projected in Rome. I particularly like the Centro Congressi Italia EUR


----------



## caesar (Apr 30, 2005)

Some updates from the Italian Forum :


Città dello Sport (Santiago Calatrava) :







Construction update :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckorange/5047671559/in/photostream/














Fab77 said:


> Giusto per mostrare l'andamento dei lavori.
> 
> Vista dal ponte della Romanina sull'A1:
> 
> ...





Fab77 said:


> Vista dal cancello d'entrata al cantiere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caesar (Apr 30, 2005)

Eurosky Tower (Franco Purini 120/150 m) :














Fab77 said:


> Ecco le foto! Cominciamo con l'EuroSky-Purini.
> 
> Vista dall'angolo SW, non sono riuscito a contare a quanti piani fuori terra è arrivato in quanto non ho capito dove sta il livello 0..... forse dove cominciano quelle finestrelle al bordo sinistro della facciata più piccola?
> L'altimetria della zona è ancora un casino...per esempio, quella struttura sulla sinistra-suppongo parcheggi-è arrivata al piano di campagna? Se così fosse, allora il Purini sta a 7 piani:
> ...


----------



## caesar (Apr 30, 2005)

Europarco II skyscraper (Studio Transit)













Fab77 said:


> Un paio di scatti panoramici.
> 
> 
> La prima mostra l'andamento dei due edifici: come diceva Sky, il Purini per il momento è in vantaggio. Si notano anche i parcheggi dietro al Transit che, almeno credo, gli definiscono il livello 0: se così fosse, il fuori terra del Transit dovrebbe essere proprio alla base delle colonnotte verniciate di bianco:
> ...


----------



## caesar (Apr 30, 2005)

Centro Congressi (Massimiliano Fuksas)













Fab77 said:


> Non mi ero dimenticato della Lama...solo che mi era saltata la connessione Internet!
> 
> Eccola qua.
> 
> ...


----------



## caesar (Apr 30, 2005)

*New Tiburtina High Speed Railway Station *



tool2106 said:


> ROMA | Nuova Stazione AV Roma Tiburtina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Roma Stadium*​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## fraanZ (Jun 20, 2006)

the Roma stadium was, unfortunately, just a joke. Not heard anymore about it.


----------



## Ingegné (Feb 15, 2010)

*Ponte della Musica*

This new bridge on the Tiber is currently under completion and will probably be opened next year, approximately in the month of march.

Comune di Roma - Assessorato all'Urbanistica

Winner of the international contest: THE TIBER LEAF
Buro Happold Consulting Engineers Ltd - Davood Liagath www.burohappold.com/
Powell - Williams Architects www.powell-williams.co.uk/
C. Lotti & Associati S.p.A. www.lottiassociati.com/

Technical design
A.T.P. M. Pietrangeli & Associati S.r.l. www.mpaingegneria.it/
Studio Associato Biggi Guerrini www.sbgep.com/

Contractor: Consorzio Stabile CONSTA, soc. cons. p.a. www.consta.it/
Builder: Mattioli S.p.A. www.mattioli.it/
Steelwork subcontractor: Maeg Costruzioni S.p.A. www.maegcostruzionispa.it/

Italian thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1078389
Webcam at http://www.digitalanimation.it/ripreseMattioliRoma.html

Some abridged quotes with short translation of the original texts.



XIX said:


> The bridge was originally designed for pedestrian use only. Design has been modified to allow a double track tramway right of way.
> It will link the Lungotevere Flaminio, on the left bank, with the lungotevere Maresciallo Cadorna, on the right bank of the river and join the quartiere Flaminio (Palazzetto dello sport by Luigi Nervi, Auditorium by Renzo Piano, Maxxi by Zaha Hadid) wit the quartiere della Vittoria (Foro Italico and Olympic Stadium, Museo del genio, RAI Auditorium).
> 
> The bridge's steel deck is suspended to two segmental steel archs. It will be 190 meters span and 18 meters wide in the middle and rest on reinforced concrete platforms forming a plaza on the river banks.





Ingegné said:


> At the end, the area should be arranged like this:
> 
> ​





Ingegné said:


> December 9th 2008
> 
> ​
> March 6th 2009
> ...





Ingegné said:


> April 15th 2010
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Ingegné said:


> August 26th
> 
> 
> ​





tool2106 said:


> September 24th
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ingegné said:


> September 24th
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...





tool2106 said:


> October 5th





yellowdwarf said:


> October 11th - from Monte Mario:





tool2106 said:


> October 14th





Ingegné said:


> October 15th
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...





Thelème said:


> Today


----------



## caesar (Apr 30, 2005)

all the high-rise and skyscraper proposals/projects put together :


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A question is, Does Rome even have any building height restriction laws?


----------



## gip. (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## gip. (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## gip. (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

What a city..! :hug:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Some renders :cheers:
Trilogy (Tor di Valle Business Park)










The 3 skyscrapers, located around a majestic plaza, are conceived as the new icons of the Eternal city.
Daniel Libeskind taken inspiration from the "concio", ie the foundamental architectural element of the ancient roman architecture, and architect Giambattista Piranesi.



















thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826050


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*6th-century BC home discovery changes ancient Rome map*










Rome, September 9 - A home from the archaic period has been found on the Quirinal Hill in Palazzo Canevari, the former geological institute in the Italian capital. The sixth-century BC abode had a rectangular layout most likely divided into two rooms, on a tufa stone base and with an entrance possibly preceded by a portico opening onto one of the long sides, with wooden walls covered in clay under a tile roof.

The discovery was made this summer during preliminary archaeological excavations conducted by the superintendent's office on the historic building and is considered one of the most important of recent years, as it redesigns the map of Rome between the sixth and the fifth centuries BC. It is also remarkable for the good state of conservation of the structure and since it had previously been thought that the area in which it was found was used as a necropolis and not as a residential area. 

Since 2003, Palazzo Canevari - which is now owned by the Italian savings and loans bank, which took charge of the excavations when it purchased the property - has been surveyed to see whether ancient relics were on the premises. Following a period of extensive excavations, in 2013 an enormous fifth-century temple was found. And now this latest find, dating back to the time of the Servian Walls, has been considered revolutionary.

"This building is basically absent in archaic Rome, and there are only traces in the Forum area. The home was probably used for about 50-60 years prior to when the temple was built that was discovered in 2013," Mirella Serlorenzi said during a press visit, who directed the excavations on behalf of the superintendent's office. 

"The position of the house near the temple hints at it being a sacred area, and that whoever lived there was watching over what happened therein. But it is even more important that we can now retro-date the urbanization of the Quirinal zone. The Servian Walls encircled an area that was already inhabited and not a necropolis." "This means that Rome at the beginning of the sixth century was much larger than what we expected and not closed in around the Forum," she added, stressing that "the excavations will continue for months more. But everything depends on what we find." 

Superintendent for the Colosseum, il Museo Nazionale Romano and the archaeological area of Rome, Francesco Prosperetti, said that he hoped "adequate valorization" of the find would ensue. The issue now is over how to let the public enjoy the find, located as it is in a privately held building that may soon lodge the offices of the Italian savings and loans bank. "We are weighing project proposals for making the building into a museum," he said, ensuring "use compatible with the purpose of the building and that the excavations will not be covered over."


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The “Square Colosseum” opens to the public for the first time *








While Expo Milano 2015 seems destined to live beyond the official closing date of October 31, another Expo, the one in Rome in 1942, was over before it began because of World War II. Today, however, it will, in part, be reborn, thanks to the project by Fendi fashion house for the Palace of Italian Civilization, the building in EUR that would have been the heart of that Universal Exposition. The Palace was never used. 

A record restoration, that began in October 2013 with the collaboration of the Superintendence of Cultural Heritage, was finished a few weeks ago. “If we were to construct a building like this today, we would have to spend approximately half a billion euros,” explains Pietro Beccari, the CEO and President of Italian luxury fashion brand Fendi.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Will it be permanently opened for the public?


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I need more projects!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Will it be permanently opened for the public?


Part of the building will host exhibitions


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Trevi Fountain reopens after a €2.2 mln makeover*








Rome’s Trevi fountain is flowing once again after a €2.2 million makeover. The taps were turned back on after a 16-month clean-up to cheers from delighted tourists. Crowds packed the square in the Eternal City’s historic center and couples hugged and kissed next to the ornate fountain where tradition has it they can ensure eternal love by drinking its waters.

The fountain, which was commissioned by Pope Clement XII, was immortalized in the scene from the Fellini film in which Anita Ekberg waded into its waters in a black evening dress.








Italian fashion house Fendi, were carried out the repairs to the monument. It is visited by millions of tourists every year, but in 2012 bits of its elaborate cornice began falling off following a particularly harsh winter. A survey of the monument found that more critical work was needed, prompting a cash-strapped city hall to appeal to large companies and donors for funding. Fendi answered the call.

The basin was drained but the most determined visitors had still been slinging coins over their shoulders – a tradition that is said to ensure a return to Rome – in the hope of getting them into a small substitute pool. The tradition of throwing coins into the fountain was made famous by Frank Sinatra's rendition of "Three Coins in the Fountain" in the 1954 romantic comedy film of the same name.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

And the new Fendi Hotel?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
???


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*New Rome-EUR Convention Centre & Hotel*
Design: Massimiliano Fuksas

The structure is built in a strategic area of the EUR district on a 55,000 sqm built surface. The design concept is briefly explained by three images: the “Theca”, the “Cloud” and the “blade” of the Hotel. The “Theca”, longitudinally oriented, is the container, with steel structure and glass double-façade, that encloses the Cloud. The “Cloud” is the heart of the project. Its constriction into the “box” of the Theca underlines the comparison between a free spatial articulation, without rules, and a geometrically defined shape.










Inside the Cloud there are an auditorium, snack points and support services to the auditorium. The Cloud is, without any doubt, the distinctive architectural element of the project: the structure in steel ribs, with its extraordinary visual effect, is be covered by a 15,000 sqm transparent curtain.The 439-room hotel, the “blade”, is thought as an independent and autonomous structure. At the underground level of the complex it’s planned a 600-place parking.










The New Congress Centre will be a work of extraordinary artistic value, characterized by innovative logistical solutions and by the choice of technologically advanced materials. The complex will be highly flexible, able to host congresses, exhibition events.










The design of the New Congress Centre is distinguished by its eco-friendly approach, that is a group of choices to reduce energy consumption.
There is a climate control system with variable flow air conditioning, that will allow an optimal use of energy, with respect to the effective crowding of the rooms; on the cover of the Theca there are photovoltaic elements that will allow a natural production of electricity and the protection of the building from the overheating, through the mitigation of the solar radiation, as well as allowing a significant energetic saving compared to those required to obtain the air-conditioning of the whole volume with traditional systems.

*Updates* :cheers:



isoA4 said:


> TANTA ROBAAAAAAAA!!!! DATA 12 NOVEMBRE
> 
> Messa in posa del rivestimento dell'auditorium
> 
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*China's Rosewood to turn ex-Rome mint into extra-luxury hotel*










The building that used to host the Italian State mint in Rome's Piazza Verdi will be turned into a luxury hotel by Rosewood Hotels and Resorts International Limited, which is controlled by New World China Land Ltd. The move was announced in statement by Italian State investment bank Cassa Depositi e Prestiti (CDP). The letter of intent between the CDP-controlled Residenziale Immobiliare 2004 S.p.A and Rosewood, among others, was signed last Friday, the statement said.

The project envisages building an extra-luxury hotel with around 200 rooms, a convention centre, restaurants, swimming pool, spa, as well as about 50 private residences managed by the hotel operator. The restructuring of the building is scheduled to start when the definitive binding contracts are signed in a few months' time, the statement said.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Telecom Italia Headquarters*









































































info > http://www.telecomitalia.com/conten...tim/Le Torri TIM all'EUR_13 gennaio 2016.pdf (in Italian)


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

IThomas said:


> ^^
> ???


November 16, 2015
*Fendi to Unveil Boutique Hotel in Rome
*
http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designer-luxury/fendi-to-unveil-boutique-hotel-in-rome-10279905/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great news


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

About the Telecom Italia Headquarters, it looks like a redevelopment of the Ministero Delle Finanza (Ministry of Finance) Complex in the EUR district.

The Ministero Delle Finzanze complex was slated for demolition in the 2000s decade, and it was actually in the process of being demolished, but its demolition was halted for some unknown reason, and only the complex's concrete structural frame remains currently.

Based on the renders and models on post #94 of this thread, it looks like Telecom Italia will bring the existing Ministero Delle Finanze complex back to use by gutting it and applying a new exterior facade to it. Based on the photos of its current state, however, I'd rather just finish the demolition of the Ministero Delle Finanze complex and start over from scratch, even if the design for the Telecom Italia Headquarters ends up being changed.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*URBAN LIGHTSCAPE INTERNATIONAL IDEAS CONTEST*
Modern urban landscapes: light as a means of linking together past, present and future

*SUBJECT OF THE CONTEST*
AIDI, The Italian Lighting Association – henceforth defined as “Competition Promoter” - in collaboration with APIL, PLDC, Master’s in Lighting Design “Sapienza” and The Roma Tre University, would like to announce the opening of an international lighting ideas contest on an urban scale. This contest, promoted by the National Council of Italian Architects, Planners, Landscapers and Curators along with the Order of Architects of Rome and its Provinces, will be anonymous and consist of a single stage: designing a concept for a lighting system to be used in Rome’s district of EUR, specifically in the area denominated “Pentagon”. The EUR district is a very peculiar area. It was built for the 1942 World’s Fair which, due to the war, never actually took place. Today it represents an outdoor museum of 1930s architecture, to which new structures and services have been added which underline its potential role as the city’s «convention platform». 

The lighting systems designed in this project must encompass public, artistic and environmental domains, meeting the needs of this historic city and establishing links between all the elements that make up this complex system. They must also pay particular attention to the relationship between the city’s ancient and modern aspects in a contemporary urban dimension. The lighting systems should preferably use ICT (information e telecommunications) technologies and be designed from a “smart”, systemic and intelligent viewpoint so as to make the district sustainable both in terms of energy/environment, through energy-saving choices and technologies, and in terms of functionality, by ensuring quality urban services which meet the users’ needs. These choices must improve the quality of life of Rome’s citizens by facilitating the usability and productivity of the new services.

The Contest will concern the following areas of EUR (specified in Attachments):
1. “Cristoforo Colombo” route (the stretch located within the Pentagon)
1.1. Historic buildings belonging to the E42 (Palazzo Uffici, Palazzo Previdenza Sociale, Palazzo INA, Palazzo della Civiltà Italiana, Palazzo Congressi, Palazzo dell’Arte Antica, Palazzo delle Arti Tradizionali Popolari, Monumento to Guglielmo Marconi, Palazzo Mostra della Romanità, Palazzo dell’Arte Moderna, Palazzo della Scienza Universale, Basilica dei Ss. Pietro e Paolo ed Archivio Centrale di Stato)
1.2 Buildings constructed after the E42 (Palazzo BNL, Palazzi UNICREDIT, la Nuvola e la Lama, Palazzo Poste Italiane, Torri di Ligini, Palazzo Eni, Palazzo dello Sport ed il Fungo)​2. Lago dell’Eur and Parco del Lago

*CONTEST GOALS*
1. Creating new attractions in order to revamp the Eur district as a new “convention platform” and services in the culture and entertainment sectors. 

2. Enriching one or more buildings, chosen by the designer among those proposed by the Competition Promoter (Attachment B), by giving them a more modern and technological appearance which complements the 1930s architecture largely present in the EUR district, thereby establishing links between past, present and future.

3. Conceiving the district as a hub of interconnecting networks (Smart Economy, Smart Mobility, Smart Environment, Smart Energy, Smart Living and Smart Participation) and integrating these networks in a coordinated design which opens the door to new services and future transformations within the district. The main idea is for citizens to be able to actively participate in the gradual shaping of their district to fit their needs and therefore be incentivized to get the most out of their living experience. Compared to the past, the “smart city” approach will allow us to group many aspects that until now had been considered separate. 

4. Improve connections routes between the more modern buildings and the inhabited areas, which could benefit from an integration with the contemporary style of the new buildings.

* * *

*Winner Project* Genius Loci
Helena Gentili

































*2nd classified* Create your own landmark. Create your own lighting 
Paul Ehlert

































*3rd classified* Inspiration by experience 
Karolina Hahn
















sources: http://www.urban-lightscape.com/ - http://www.professionearchitetto.it...-grande-museo-I-vincitori-di-Urban-Lightscape


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Redevelopment/restoration work... :cheers:



























































































photo credits: our SSC user TOOL89RM


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Italian Culture Minister Dario Franceschini announced on Tuesday the creation of ten autonomous museums and archaeological sites whose directors would be chosen through international competitions. The 10 new sites also include:
* EUR Museums (the National Museum of Ethnography and History, the National Museum of Popular Arts and Traditions, the High Middle Ages Museum)
* National Etruscan Museum
* National Roman Museum
* Appia Park with its wealth of Roman tombs
* Ostia Antica Archaeological Park
* Villa d'Este and Villa Adriana
The move is part of efforts by Franceschini and Premier Matteo Renzi to revamp Italian cultural-site management. Meanwhile, new data was published: the Colosseum attracted more than 6.5 mln tourists in 2015. :cheers:


----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)

:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Rome is so sexy


----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.romaconventiongroup.it/Home.aspx


----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)

LINK: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl5XUt_g6Ag


----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)

*CONTEST:* http://www.romaconventiongroup.it/namethefuture/en


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Roma Tre University
design: Mario Cucinella Architects*

The new complex will be used to house an assembly hall, lecture rooms, meeting rooms, the so-called "agora", offices of the Roma Tre University's rectorate. Parkings are located in underground levels. The project gives great importance to the reduction of energy consumption and environmental issues, while much attention has been given to study of the green spaces, through the presence of trees on the terraces and a system of patios and gardens on different heights.






























































http://www.artribune.com/2016/09/mario-cucinella-nuova-sede-rettorato-universita-roma-tre/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Rome by bike


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome's Trinità dei Monti Steps reopened after $1.7 million refurbishment*








The site reopened today after a year-long refurbishment that returned the stairway to its original splendor. The $1.7 million project was financed by Italian jewelry and luxury goods brand Bulgari. The stairway was immortalized by Audrey Hepburn and Gregory Peck in the movie "Roman Holiday". 

















Millions of people have sat on them to eat, drink and smoke while canoodling and enjoying the view over Via Condotti. But that left behind a coating of filth that slowly darkened the once shiny marble. Paolo Bulgari, the chairman of the luxury jewelry house and nephew of its founder, wants to make sure that doesn't happen again. "Restorers have done a great and difficult job. But now I am worried. If we don't set strict rules, the steps will go back to being used as a camping site".


























So Rome will deploy more traffic cops to stop people camping out on the iconic steps. "There is an ordinance to stop bivouacs without preventing access" said mayor Virginia Raggi. "I don't think it will be closed at night" she added. She stressed the importance of "averting improper use and degradation" of the Steps, which connect Piazza di Spagna with the church of Trinità dei Monti above.


























This was one of the latest restoration of Rome's monuments and landmarks funded by Italy's famous fashion houses in exchange for tax breaks.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome!! Rome really need a refurbishment in lot of places


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
:cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*GRAB: a walk through Rome's history*

Rome will have a new ring road called GRAB, consisting of +44 km of cycle and pedestrian route.

*Pedestrian route*
Example of a typical street
















*Cycle route*
GRAB will make Rome the city with the world's longest cycle route, starting from a road built 2,300 years ago – Appia Antica – and reaching the contemporary architecture of Zaha Hadid’s MAXXI and street art now invading the districts of Quadraro and Torpignattara. The project is oriented towards tourism, but it can also be useful to some resident cyclists to reach some quarters of Rome, the underground or the regional railways.

Linking together Colosseum, Circus Maximus, Caracalla, St. Peter’s and the Vatican, Gnam, parks and unexpected landscapes (Caffarella and Aqueducts), historical villas (Villa Ada, Villa Borghese, Villa Gordiani), Tiber and Aniene rivers routes, the GRAB is the connection of already existing bike and pedestrian roads within villas and parks which ends up to creating a network of 200 km cycling routes with no interruptions. 

GRAB will be ready in the coming years but, as it is based on pre existing bike paths, it is already possible to ride it.

The proposed route





According to the study's results, more than 600.000 tourists are expected to be travelling on the cycle route in the first year only, generating a profit for local economies which should be five times bigger than the initial amount invested for the construction.








website with info/itineraries/maps (in Italian language) > velolove.it/grab


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Apple is getting ready to open new store in historic palace*

After the announcement of Apple's Milanese store, the American hi-tech giant said it will open a new store in the historic Palazzo Marignoli, located between Via del Corso and Piazza San Silvestro in the heart of Rome. British archistar Norman Foster was appointed to redesign the palace spaces.








Innovation and high technology are going to fit into the architectural context thanks to a careful work of preservation and restoration of the historic building. The Rome City Council seems has given the green light, but now Apple must follow some guidelines: outdoor signs, flags or banners are banned; special materials and lighting systems adapted to the urban context should be used.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

I am obsessed with the Italian style in architecture... it is so slick to describe


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Rome is getting better all the time. Last time I was there a year ago I was so impressed with changes since my previous visit. Keep up the good work. It has so much to offer, surprised it's not as popular as Paris or even London.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

"The $1.7 million project was financed by Italian jewelry and luxury goods brand Bulgari."

BULGARI is owned by LVMH.
https://www.lvmh.fr/les-maisons/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Yeah, all Italian brands owned by a French society.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

tuktoyaktuk said:


> "The $1.7 million project was financed by Italian jewelry and luxury goods brand Bulgari."
> 
> BULGARI is owned by LVMH.
> https://www.lvmh.fr/les-maisons/


It is not a contradiction, though. Just like PSG is a French football team, even if it is owned by Qatar.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Yes, it was opened in December 2016. Its construction had a cost of 390 million euro, but it is part of a larger investment (12 billion euro). The overall plan aims at increase passenger traffic up to 100 million by 2040.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Rome Temple by Mormon Church*
Design > VCBO Architecture

The Temple is built on an elevated 15-acre site, punctuated with Roman pines and an olive trees, in northeast Rome.
This is the twelfth temple built in Europe and the first built in Italy.








The Temple will be the centerpiece of a complex of religious and cultural buildings significant to the Mormon Church.
* Temple. A worship facility for the performance of sacred ordinances and religious instruction to strengthen Church members' relationships to God, family, and those around them.
* Stake Center (Meetinghouse). A chapel where members and visitors meet for Sunday worship services and midweek social activities.
* Visitors' Center. A building for visitors to learn about the Church through a collection of exhibitions including reproductions of Bertel Thorvaldsen's Christus statue and the twelve apostles. The originals were sculpted in Rome and transported to Copenhagen in 1838 to stand in Vor Frue Kirke, the National Cathedral of Denmark.
* Family History Center. A family history library providing the public the use of facilities and equipment to conduct genealogical research free of charge.
* Accommodation Center. A lodging facility for temple workers and patrons who must travel long distances to Rome.
* Gardens. Meticulous landscaping surrounding the entire complex, creating a peaceful, contemplative environment where visitors may feel the joy and beauty of God's creations.

The resplendent interior of the Temple features Italian-quarried Perlato Svevo marble on surfaces throughout the building including floors, walls, and countertops. Magnificent floor work is featured in the baptistry and grand foyer, which reflects Michelangelo's design at the Piazza del Campidoglio on top of Rome's Capitoline Hill. The pattern is also seen in the sculpted off-white carpets in the Celestial and sealing rooms. The majesty of the temple is further reflected in the choice of artwork, stained glass, crown moldings, and other furnishings and finishes.

U P D A T E S

January 2018













































November 2017









October 2017








https://ldschurchtemples.org/rome/construction/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome to ban diesel vehicles from city centre*

Rome will stop private diesel vehicles from running in the historic centre (UNESCO World Heritage Site) from 2024, Mayor Virginia Raggi said. 






Raggi, who mentioned the measure at the C40 climate meeting in Mexico, said "We have to act quickly against climate change". "I announced that, starting from 2024, the use of diesel cars will be banned in Rome city centre. If we want to act seriously, we must have the courage to take tough measures" she added.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome gets historic snowfall (and it's an ancient winter wonderland!)*


The Beast from the East bites Europe by euronews


The Beast from the East bites Europe by euronews

SNOW IN ROME 2018 by Nati Poths

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews








https://www.flickr.com/photos/balck_eyed_cat/39648692125/sizes/h/

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

Ponte Sant'Angelo by RUMENTA_sdn

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews








https://www.flickr.com/photos/balck_eyed_cat/26672924138/sizes/h/

28 febbraio 2018. Roma ghiacciata, fontana delle Naiadi by Adriana Aprati

26 02 2018 by Riccardo Berardi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

EUROPE-WEATHER/ITALY by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

Monte Ciocci by RUMENTA_sdn

Vatican's Winter Games by RUMENTA_sdn

The Beast from the East bites Europe by euronews

tourists by RUMENTA_sdn

White Rome by Ariadne Stella

Si rimane storditi da tanta bellezza 1 by Maurizio Belisario

Rome under the snow 2018 by Alberto Chiappi​


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

^^
Wrong thread, but beautiful nevertheless.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*New 'Pompeii' under Rome's Oppian Hill - Millions needed for excavation *










Experts believe there is a new 'Pompeii' under Rome's Oppian Hill, near to the Colosseum, Eleonora Ronchetti of the capital's Superintendency announced on Monday. "We believe that there could be a new Pompeii under the Oppian Hill, as in many other parts of Rome, but at the moment there do not seem to be the conditions to proceed with an excavation" Ronchetti told the city's culture committee while giving an opinion on a playground on the hill. "It would cost several million euros to have an archaeological excavation and ascertain the entity and the size of the Baths of Titus, which are probably in the whole area".

http://www.ilsussidiario.net/News/C...vrintendenza-mancano-fondi-per-scavi-/819849/
http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...lle_oppio_servono_fondi_per_scavi_-195768795/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Villa Blanc, a building of late 19th century, has been restored and inaugurated.
The complex, which will host the LUISS Business School, include a 36,000 square meters park.*
http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...con_luigi_abete_e_emma_marcegaglia-199346204/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

that is one nice school


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome's Biomedical Campus plans expansion*
repubblica.it

An international architectural contest to expand the Biomedical Campus in Rome, by considering style and functionality. 
The jury has announced the seven architecture studios in the short-list, but the winner will be declared on this Fall.









The Biomedical Campus today​
The projects are carried out on the basis of a design brief. Spanning over a 90 hectares site, and bording with Decima-Malafede natural reserve, the project would include a simulation center, spaces dedicated to innovative teaching, assisted healthcare residence and much more.

HERE ARE THE SEVEN PROPOSALS:

*Atelier(s) Alfonso Femia *


















*El Equipo Mazzanti *


















*Diller Scofidio + Renfro e Alvisi Kirimoto Partners *


















*Labics + TOPOTEK 1 *


















*Mario Cucinella Architects*


















*Sauerbruch Hutton *


















*Xaveer De Geyter Architects*
















​


----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)

Financial Times

*An exclusive look at Rome’s exquisite new residential arts hub*

_he new seat of Alda Fendi’s arts foundation is a 17th-century palazzo transformed by architect Jean Nouvel into 25 cool residences and a performance space. It aspires to make a lasting mark on Rome’s culture. Maria Shollenbarger gets an exclusive look_










Velabro, with its surfeits of ancient monuments and timeless atmosphere, is one of Rome’s culturally richest quarters. Less than a kilometre south of the Imperial Fora, just west of the Palatine Hill and skirting the bottom edge of the Ghetto, it is cluttered with the heritage of ages: over here is the Bocca della Verità; right there is the Temple of Hercules Victor; a 50m stroll and you’ve reached the first-century BC Temple of Portunus (walk another 500m and you’re on the Isola Tiberina).









_Alda Fendi with Jean Nouvel | Image: Carlo Bellincampi_

It is about as ancient Roman as any bit of Rome can get. Now Velabro is also where one of the world’s most celebrated architects has embarked on his first project in the Eternal City: the rehabilitation of a centuries-old palazzo, perched on a rise next to the fifth-century Arch of Janus and the seventh-century church from which this area (the Roman Velabrum) takes its name.

The architect is Jean Nouvel – a man who has made an award-studded career out of structures conceived to contextualise and converse with what surrounds them – and the project is the new seat of the Fondazione Alda Fendi – Esperimenti, the non-profit arts foundation created by Alda, the youngest of the five sisters who together revolutionised the powerhouse Roman fashion brand that bears their family name. Since its inception in 2001, the foundation has put on free exhibitions and performances, enlisting international talents from the worlds of music, dance, film, theatre, opera and the visual arts. Under the creative direction of Raffaele Curi, it stages provocative theatrical projects in often unorthodox locations, including the Curia (the Roman Senate House), the Basilica of San Lorenzo in Miranda and the Mercato del Pesce degli Ebrei – the ancient Jewish fish market, next to the Circus Maximus. The likes of actor Vincent Gallo, late visual artist Jannis Kounellis, mezzo-soprano Cecilia Bartoli and American Ballet Theater principal Roberto Bolle (dancing to music by Marilyn Manson, no less) have all participated. In fact, to say that Nouvel has never worked in Rome isn’t exactly accurate: in 2013, he designed set elements for a Fondazione Alda Fendi – Esperimenti production called INACCESSIBILE.









_The palazzo’s residences feature a steel block that conceals state‑of-the-art kitchens, bathrooms, wardrobes and work stations | Image: Roland Halbe/Fondazione Alda Fendi – Espermenti_

For most of its 17 years, the foundation has been housed in the 19th-century Palazzo Roccagiovine on the Forum of Trajan, built atop the ruins of the second-century Basilica Ulpia – in its era, the largest basilica in ancient Rome. The foundation financed extensive excavation projects here, unearthing significant architectural relics including pristinely intact marble floors (all of which are now showcased in Silos, the bi-level gallery and exhibition space Fendi created on site).

But it’s this palazzo in Velabro – which she acquired in 2012 – where Fendi, with the help of Nouvel, plans to make her lasting mark on Rome’s culture. “For some time this whole area felt rather poorly maintained, though it enjoys an incredible position,” Fendi told me in July. “I became fascinated by it, and the palazzo in particular” – which had in fact been neglected for years – “I had the idea that it could be made into a place for living with art, both for artists and also just those who love it – with residences for artists and enthusiasts, a restaurant, some exhibition and performance spaces. I saw it as another, ongoing experiment.”

“A place for living with art” is precisely what they have created. The palazzo – christened Rhinoceros – is six floors and 3,250sq m of space dedicated to the concept. It comprises a ground-level, multiroom exhibition area, 25 residences ranging from studios to two-bedroom apartments and a bi-level rooftop bar and restaurant – boasting what are without question the most comprehensive views of the Palatine and ancient Rome from any public terrace in the city. The latter will be host to an outpost of Caviar Kaspia, the perennially chic Franco-Russian restaurant in Paris.









_The six-storey palazzo boasts 3,250sq m of space | Image: Roland Halbe/Fondazione Alda Fendi – Espermenti_

Rhinoceros is Fendi and Nouvel’s aspiration to create a new kind of arts environment in Rome, where visitors can enjoy an exhibition, assist in a theatrical production, stumble across an installation or just have a drink on the roof, admiring the embarrassment of monumental riches both within and surrounding Velabro. The residences, which can be booked from three days to three months, are available to artists and performers – but also to anyone who loves art and is keen to participate in what Alda Fendi aspires to make a total immersion experience.

Nouvel, an avowed contextualist (he once conceded, with pride, to a critic’s claim that he lacks a coherent aesthetic), was arguably Fendi’s perfect partner in this endeavour. “For me, the conservation of a historical building is always a good thing,” Nouvel says. “Even a relatively conventional 17th-century building [like the Rhinoceros] has a life that can be enhanced; you can show how a future will exist there. My main goal was to make sense of that future – to understand what was possible, and to create the dialogue with the incredible monuments that are all around it.”









_The palazzo’s bi-level rooftop bar and restaurant will have singular views of Rome | Image: Roland Halbe/Fondazione Alda Fendi – Espermenti_

The palazzo’s façade is listed, so Nouvel restored rather than altered it (even leaving some graffiti intact); an exterior lighting design now dynamically illuminates its cornices and dimensions through the night-time hours. But it’s the interiors – where the interplay between what existed and what Nouvel has added, or taken away, creates a singular tension – that most captivate. Nouvel speaks lyrically of his rigorous restoration process: he describes the choices to retain certain materials from the original interiors as “a kind of random archaeology; you don’t know why any one thing has been removed or demolished. You have to work from what is suggested by what remains.” He likens the palazzo’s layers of patina to the lines on a person’s face: “These little wrinkles, fractures, handicaps – they are a way to discover the character of the building. I tried to respond to and play with this ‘face’, if you will, of an older epoch – the relationship between the modernity and invention of today and the past, with all its depth and heterogeneity.”









_Layers of plaster and paint on the walls create a striking patina | Image: Roland Halbe/Fondazione Alda Fendi – Espermenti_

A walk through any of the 25 residences, each unique in layout, reveals a palimpsest of original, untouched design elements in dynamic conversation, or confrontation, with Nouvel’s reprisals of them, as well as with entirely new elements he has introduced. A ragged-edged section of original floor tile, left in situ, is in one residence surrounded by new tiles that echo them in tone or pattern – and in another a lone remnant, framed in austere poured concrete. Elsewhere, floors are polished to a high finish, and ceiling beams glossed bright white, but the walls have been left in a state of mottled stratification, layers of plaster and paint – burnt yellow, oxblood, pale grey – forming a patina that testifies to a century-and-a-half worth of lives lived there. Concertina shutters for each large window reveal remarkable photographic linings of carefully framed images of the rooms as they were before work commenced. (As these are opened and closed, they make of the palazzo’s exterior a sort of living art installation, the windows showcasing an image to the outside world.)









_Michelangelo’s Crouching Boy (L’Adolescente) marble sculpture, c1530-34, will be on display at Rhinoceros for several months | Image: Bridgeman Images_

The most striking interior element, however, is the remarkable steel-block unit in every residence, tailored for each space. At first they appear to be geometric, decorative abstractions: a wall, or a room-within-a-room or even a corridor. But the polished panels fold open to reveal various combinations of state-of-the-art kitchens, bathrooms, wardrobes and work stations, all ingeniously fitted into the single unit. Nouvel, who created the steel-block concept expressly for Rhinoceros, describes it as “an expression of this age… in a large-scale way, it extends the contextual game; I did it for an optimal contrast between the existing and new”.

Then there is the extraordinary dialogue between these spaces and ancient Rome, just outside. From almost every residence there is a singular view, often framed as beautifully as a fine-art photograph: the Arch of Janus, or the church of San Giorgio in Velabro through tall Roman pines or the mystical Temple of Hercules Victor.

Experimentation is a fundamental part of Fendi’s vision, but the value, and universal appeal, of conventional art is not lost on her or Curi. To this end, the foundation has entered into a three-year partnership with the Hermitage Museum, whereby one major work a year from its collection will be exhibited in the Rhinoceros exhibition spaces for three months. First is Michelangelo’s marble Crouching Boy (L’Adolescente) sculpture. “It’s important that we continue to experiment,” Fendi says, “but we won’t ever discount the importance of more classic art.”

That said, she and Curi are embarking on their next series of experiments when Rhinoceros is inaugurated in a couple of weeks’ time: among them a performance and installation underneath the Arch of Janus (followed by a presentation of a permanent lighting scheme for the monument, underwritten by the foundation) – moments that will definitely cast Rome in a brave new context.


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

more of eternal citt please


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Europe's largest Mormon Temple opens in Rome.*










​
Europe's largest Mormon temple has opened in the north-east fringe of Rome, just inside the city's ring road. The Mormons predicted the Rome temple would became a new religious destination.










​
The colossal Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints was financed entirely by the Mormons although church elders have declined to reveal the project's cost. It is clear that no expense has been spared on the building covered of various Italian marbles and granite - whose 50-meters-high spires are topped by a gold angel with trumpet - which dominates the area's skyline. 










​
The temple contains curved walls, sparkling Swarovski crystal, Murano glass chandeliers set in 24-carat gold, marble statues and stained-glass windows. The buildings are completed with solar panels and ultra-modern technology.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

gorgeous project


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome to present new plan for historic architecture. *
Incentives for sustainable urban transformation.
ansa.it










*Rome's special superintendency for art and architecture will present a new plan for safeguarding and promoting the Eternal City's historical districts at a meeting on January 31 with representatives from the city and regional government. *

*The objective is to propose a tool that can provide gradual protection and promotion for historic villas and buildings in the city, by respecting the characteristics of the various neighbourhoods and conserving not just individual buildings or decorations but rather entire urban areas. The operating constraint plan aims to work in harmony with already existing regulations and plans in order to incentivise urban transformation in terms of sustainability, renovation, and lower land consumption, while also maintaining the spirit of districts known particularly for the features of their buildings.*

"The regulation promoted by the regional government, aimed at transforming and densifying the city with the aim of reducing land consumption, actually opened up a new vision of profitability linked to increasing space volume within some buildings," said special superintendent Francesco Prosperetti. "Therefore, demolishing and rebuilding became advantageous. The embarrassment comes from the fact that single buildings recognised as single assets don't have the characteristics to become protected objects. Now, however, entire historic and traditional urban areas are at risk" Prosperetti said.

The special superintendency has already chosen the city's 2nd district as the pilot area for the new protections.​


----------



## Natataek (Apr 14, 2005)

IThomas said:


> *The Rome Temple by Mormon Church*
> Design > VCBO Architecture
> 
> The Temple is built on an elevated 15-acre site, punctuated with Roman pines and an olive trees, in northeast Rome.
> ...


I'm a former Mormon, thoroughly recommend any Mormons reading this to take a look at www.cesletter.com 

This seems like a strange billion dollar investment for a church that has maybe 500 active temple recommended holders (members who may enter the temple) living in the Rome area. Is this construction an attempt at looking bigger by association? (building so close to the Vatican). Maybe they hope it will become a tourist attraction? 

Ah well, Rome has always been home to some of the world's most money hungry and corrupt religions so I guess this is a continuation of that trend!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a few photos of the Convention Center "The Cloud" (EUR district) 




























​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*ISTAT Village*

A consortium composed by architecture firms *ABDR*, *Progettazione Valle*, *Proger*, *Manens Tifs*, won the competition for the designing of the new headquarters of the Italian National Institute of Statistics (ISTAT). 

The new village will unify the ISTAT offices located in different buildings, within the Municipality of Rome. The village will be built near the Roma Tiburtina Rail Station. It was designed giving attention to the city and its flows, with the aim of contributing -through the design of public spaces- to a better overall quality of the urban environment. The shape of the public space and the main building bodies are underlined by the presence of a sculptural portal. The square/garden is located at +9.00 meters above the road level. The designers have secured that the building will get a LEED GOLD certification, providing the most appropriate energy-saving techniques also through the adoption of the most advanced bioclimatic strategies.








source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*ADR HubTown*
Client | ADR - Airports of Rome
Design | Design International; F&M Ingegneria
Site surface | 91,000 sqm / 9.1 ha
Website | hubtown.it










​
*HubTown will be an open, sustainable, innovative and integrated villlage nearby the Rome Fiumicino International Airport. The architecture of the complex was born from an advanced concept of the relationship between man and space*, the internal and external spaces are designed to create an interactive environment and to create synergies and opportunities. 

*The construction of such project will follow two specific criteria of eco-sustainability* starting from the redevelopment of urban areas up to the use of renewable Leed GOLD certified energy sources, but not only. Within the area, green spaces will be created in which rigorously purified and recycled water fountains will also be present.


























​
*The buildings will host multinationals, medium-sized companies, startups, co-working and micro-business incubators, as well as shops, restaurants, hotel, conference center and a series of services and areas open to the visitors and the city.* Hubtown will be located minutes walking distance from International Airport (Terminal 3 and Terminal 1) and served by High Speed Train station Leonardo Express and regional trains, Bus/Car rent, Car Sharing, Taxi, rental with driver.


























​
Some buildings in detail:

*Building A* Main entrance door from terminals and railway station with access to the covered square, for exclusive use of the building, which serves as place for meeting, work and connection with the green areas of the district.










​
*Building B* Co-working offices and areas directly connected to an international level conference centre with all the additional services integrated into business and event activities.










​
*Building C1* Building near the main entrance from the south, along the route that connects Rome to Fiumicino. Spaces dedicated to offices, integrated with a shopping area including a supermarket.


















​
*Building C2* Building overlooking the commercial district with availability of office buildings integrated to a dedicated set of wellness activities: health center and wellness areas, gym, catering, entertainment and self-care.










​
*Building E1-E2* Facing buildings that create a shaded square, connected by a walkway to the district's other facilities.










​
Construction work will begin in the next months after a demolition phase. The inauguration of the project is scheduled in two phases: the first in 2023 and the second in 2024.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*C40 Reinventing Cities: Rome announces five sites to be redesigned*

The City of Rome, one of the members of C40 Cities organization, has announced that five sites will be redesigned. Through the "Reinventing Cities" international competition, C40 and the participating cities invite architects, developers, environmentalists, neighbourhood groups, innovators and artists to build creative teams and to compete for the opportunity to transform these sites into new beacons of sustainability and resiliency. They have demonstrated how innovative climate solutions can be achieved in combination with noteworthy architecture and local community benefits.

*Deadline for the submission of the expression of interest and design proposals is May 4, 2020. Just like Milan, the city of Rome will unveil the winning projects in early 2021.*

***

*Roma Tuscolana | 49,800 sqm - 536,043 sqft* 







The urban regeneration program of Roma Tuscolana, launched by Roma Capitale and FS Sistemi Urbani, aims at implementing several major changes in the area to improve livability of places by reducing motor traffic, by promoting a sustainable mobility network – in line with the city mobility plan – and by introducing new services and attractions for residents. This program also includes the infrastructures of the metro-railway exchange junction and their integration with the equipped green mobility network. 

The site covered by the regeneration program lies within the Appio–Tuscolano district, a populous area, featuring 7-8-storey seventies residential buildings, and retail and commercial activities. The area of interest is situated along the railway tracks, from Via Adria to the piazzale della Stazione Tuscolana, up to via della Stazione Tuscolana and it is crossed by relevant urban roads: via Appia Nuova and via Tuscolana to the south, and via Casilina vecchia and the Mandrione Aqueduct to the north. 

The site regeneration is one of the priority objectives defined under the Memorandum of Understanding ratified by Roma Capitale, RFI and FS Sistemi Urbani, for the enhancement of the railway infrastructures and the regeneration of disused railway areas. It is also part of the "Green Ring", a continuous set of public spaces and city services running along the railway ring between Trastevere and Tiburtina stations.

Expected plan: The following interventions must be included in the development of the Project: Accessibility improvement, with a new integrated junction between FS Roma Tuscolana station and Ponte Lungo Line A metro station featuring innovative services to meet the emerging mobility needs; Urban enhancement featuring new urban, road, touristic-accommodation and commercial functions, as well as station facilities, private and public services and craft production; Requalification of open spaces and architecture, and integration of different urban elements.

*Ex Mira Lanza | 24,300 sqm - 261,563 sqft*







The Mira Lanza site provides for a strategic opportunity of it strengthening the central role of the Ostiense Marconi area and equip Marconi residential district with qualified services. Mira Lanza is a valuable industrial archaeology complex abandoned at the end of WWII, and partially reused, housing the India Municipal Theatre. The area offers a great potential in terms of urban regeneration thanks to its proximity to relevant urban functional spaces such as: Roma Tre University; the Centrale Montemartini; the Tiber River; the Non-Catholic Cemetery and, the large monumental complex of Pyramid of Cestius, Aurelian Walls, Porta San Paolo, and Monte dei Cocci in Testaccio.

Expected plan: the proposal should include the services and functions provided for under the technical urban modification plan, in addition to the mandatory transformation of Papareschi's area into a public park. As an example: Services, professional firms and business services, training and education centres, common equipped areas, cultural facilities, artistic and craft studios, university facilities, including student residences and guestrooms, public services, Social Housing etc. 

The proposals should strengthen social inclusion and meet the citizens’ expectations in terms of resource shared use, by promoting, for example: Innovation and new model of metropolitan welfare; Innovation to create a renewed, multifunctional and reversible area.

*Vertunni | 8,300 sqm - 89,340 sqft*







The Via Vertunni building complex is in La Rustica, a district located in the Eastern part of the City, close to the Great Ring Road. The urban context features productive, business and retail areas, such as: the Inspectorate-General for the Digitalization of Public Accounts of the Ministry of Economic and Financial Affairs and a document management centre of the Revenue Agency. The Municipio 5 occupies the third position among Roma's Urban Districts in terms of soil consumption. The urban regeneration of the area, offers a significant chance to meet the needs of the local community and to launch new quality spaces for locals.

The Urban Planning for Sustainable Mobility, drafted for this area, includes the improvement of the public rail transportation network and the creation of cycle routes along via Collatina, which, in turn, are some of the actions of the bigger project for the creation of the Linear Park of the ancient via Collatina – connecting Porta Maggiore to Gabii's archaeological park. the complex lies within La Rustica's environmental island, an area intended to promote cycle and pedestrian paths, reduce the speed and parking of road vehicles, and enhance the local residential environment.

Expected plan: The proposal should include the functions described in the technical urban modification plan. As an example: services, professional firms and business services, training and education centres, common equipped areas, cultural facilities, artistic and craft studios, university facilities, integrated housing solutions, etc.

Roma Capitale wants to restore this site to host qualified services and training and productive activities of new generation, to foster a general revitalization of the district.

*Ex Mercato di Torre Spaccata | 2,300 sqm - 24,757 sqft*







The Ex Mercato (former market) area is located in the Eastern part of the city, in the Torre Spaccata district, inside the Great Ring Road, within the Piano INA-Casa zone, a residential and social housing district originally created in the Sixties. The urban context is characterized by a densely populated housing complexes and a large green space, called Pratone di Torre Spaccata, connected to the Centocelle archaeological park. The structure plays a central role in the neighbourhood, a meeting point for the residents. This centrality can be positively harnessed to enhance a peripheral area lacking in services and places, to convert it in a central hub.

Expected plan: The proposal should include the functions described in the technical urban modification plan. Housing buildings are admitted, as complementary to the main services to be implemented. As an example: services, professional firms and business services, training and education centres, common equipped areas, cultural facilities, artistic and craft studios, university facilities, including student residences and guestrooms, public services, Social Housing etc. 

The proposals should strengthen social inclusion and meet the citizens’ expectations in terms of resource shared use, by promoting, for example: Innovation and new model of metropolitan welfare; Innovation to create a renewed, multifunctional and reversible area.

*Ex Filanda | 1,250 sqm - 13,455 sqft*







The Ex Filanda, centrally located in a densely populated area facing the Aurelian Walls - between the Archbasilica of Saint John Lateran and the Basilica di Santa Croce in Gerusalemme - sets the basis for a unique chance of urban regeneration. The historical building, originally intended to be a craft institute, was later destined and used for different purposes. In 2015, three devastating fires have seriously damaged the site, leading to its subsequent abandonment. Recently a study was implemented to launch a urban redevelopment project connected to Viale Castrense following the late opening of new "Pigneto" and "San Giovanni" Line C metro stations, which have improved the connection of the area to Viale Castrense, aimed at partially pedestrianize Viale Castrense area and increase its integration with the Carlo Felice Gardens located nearby.

Expected plan: the proposal should include the functions described in the technical urban modification plan. Housing buildings are admitted, as complementary to the main services to be implemented. As an example: Services, professional firms and business services, training and education centres, common equipped areas, cultural facilities, artistic and craft studios, university facilities, including student residences and guestrooms, public services, Social Housing etc. 

Proposals should strengthen social inclusion by promoting the implementation of pedestrianisation schemes in some parts of the area; this, to create new services, architecture and urban quality facilities integrated with the monumental and historic context.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates Roma Tre University*
Design | Mario Cucinella Architects, LAND Italia

The project is located within the broader urban redevelopment program of the Ostiense-Marconi-Garbatella area, which has been the goal of the realization and adaptation of spaces for the establishment of the studies Roma Tre. The buildings will host the university functions of the DAMS Institute (Drama, Art and Music Studies), the secretarial offices of the University and the spaces dedicated to the Rectorate. A large square is in front of it, it is also a meeting place and a living room, with the possibility of being equipped for cultural events.






































Photos credits: Dasf Sturm


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*La Città del Sole*
Design | LABICS

Located between the Tiburtina Station, the Ring Road East and the Monumental Cemetery of Verano, the Città del Sole has transformed a site occupied by a warehouse and a throw ATAC. The intervention of 17,000 square meters includes multiple functions: housing, offices, commercial spaces, library and parking. The central square defines a load empty of meaning that connects the volumes of the new architecture with those of the consolidated city from the early 20th century. The weight of the volumes suspended over a podium system, the complexity of the external cladding, the contrast between the volumetric geometries translates into a vision of change.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Pantheon Iconic Rome Hotel*
Design | Studio Marco Piva

Trendy, cool and dynamic, this new hotel -inside a historical palace- is an example of groundbreaking innovative luxury design with pioneering concepts, including an open space reception, concierge services, spaciousness and brightness rooms with specific design. Balanced and tasteful interior design creates the conditions for a perfect experiential immersion into a new luxury concept Bespoke, warm and handpicked materials such as silk, gold as well as glass, resins and marble underline the eclectic contemporary design and architecture solutions. The Pantheon Iconic Rome Hotel is the perfect ambience to partake in the Italian style with a cosmopolitan outlook.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Horti 14*
Design | Stabili + Architetti

The project was conceived by refurbishing a wood deposit of the 1920s, a reference point for the Roman Trasteverini artisan workshops. Located between the Botanical Garden and Via della Lungara, the concept that accompanied the planning was the attachment to the origins and the redesign of a space anchored to its roots. The project has involved numerous Italian artists and craftsmen, from the Alimonti Milano marbles to the handles and brass by Alessandro Di Cola, from the Serafini lights to the Antonacci craftsmanship, from the Workshop to the Saba and Ethimo furnishings and last but not least the works of the artist Lucamaleonte. The place is enriched by a 700-meter terrace that directly overlooks the botanical garden and the Janiculum landscape, also maintaining the realism of the materials used in the most authentic way possible and which characterizes the completeness of the structure.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Hertziana Library*
Design | Enrico Da Gai, Juan Navarro Baldeweg

The new building of the Hertziana Library and Photo Library combines the tradition and history of the place by opening a courtyard where there was once the garden of Palazzo Zuccari and covering it with a trapezium shaped skylight. The reading rooms and book deposit have been developed around this space. The construction of a new building in the centre of Rome, subject to constraints for the protection of cultural heritage, has represented a real challenge for the architects: the facades of the buildings could not be changed, nor was it possible to provide traditional foundations because Italian archaeologists discovered the remains of a villa dating from about 60 BC belonging to General Lucius Licinius Lucullus.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*La Rinascente Roma Tritone*
design | Vincent van Duysen Architects, Universal Design Studio, 1+1=1, India Mahdav, CLS Architetti, Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Located in the historic center, steps away from the Trevi Fountain and Piazza di Spagna, the palace hosting La Rinascente Roma Tritone has been carefully restructured for more than ten years to perfect harmony with the neighborhood, enhancing its precious cultural-historical heritage. One absolutely extraordinary element, yet another treasure from Ancient Rome, is the archeological site brought to light that can be visited on the basement, the Aqua Virgo Aqueduct that Emperor Augustus inaugurated in the Year 19 BCE. The department store also incorporates and envelops a smaller building known as Palazzetto, an authentic building inside a building that adds an element of suggestion to the store's display architecture on different floors. Another defining architectural element is the cavaedium, a central court that brings light and splendor to every floor. The rooftop terraces on the 6th floor complete the food hall's offer of original and refined cuisine with a breathtaking view of the city. The department store offers the best of the worlds of fashion, beauty care, design, and gourmet food offerings from Made in Italy's most prestigious brands and their international counterparts on eight floors.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Sofitel Roma Villa Borghese*
design | Jean-Philippe Nuel

A former noble residence has become a luxury boutique hotel hosting rooms, a modern fitness center, rooms for events and meetings, a panoramic restaurant. Located in the heart of Rome, this ancient Roman palace is steps away from some of the most most famous monuments and cultural sites such as Villa Medici, the Villa Borghese public park and the Galleria Borghese Museum. The project behind this hotel combines Art de vivre and culture, mixing at same time classicism, refinement, opulence and generosity. Depending on the spaces, this play of dialogue builds differently so that the hotel remains a permanent discovery, rich and surprising. Guests can have a view on the city's historical skyline.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo ATAC*
design | Studio Transit

Simple and austere building that, in its forms expresses static and dynamic values, representing the alternation and complexity of movement in the contemporary city. The building, which is part of Europark area, is the office housing all the companies that manage the urban public transport owned by the administration of Roma Capitale, the municipal body of Rome. The structure can appear monolithic, but from its forms emerge static and dynamic values representing the alternation and complexity of movement in the contemporary city.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Italians really have such an exquisite taste for design


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo Bertoloni*
design | VStudio - Federica Motta and Davide Burgazzi

The project stems from the client's desire to transform this villa into a place to host offices for a financial consultancy agency. It is a redistribution intervention within a historic building located in the Parioli district. The modern style of the furnishings adapts perfectly to the classic frame in which they are inserted, starting from the custom-designed brass reception counters. The original frescoes and marbles have been restored and contemporary works of art have been added to each floor, including the historical map of Rome and images of David and Venus of Milo. A damask wallpaper embellishes the arches around the patio on the first floor, while a wallpaper with designs by Leonardo da Vinci by Jannelli & Volpi was chosen for the corridors. The secondary offices are separated from the corridors by custom-designed glass walls, which allow light to reach even the least lit spaces. Also the lighting has been studied in detail: at the entrance, we find the Mesh suspension chandelier by Luceplan, in the main offices on the ground floor the Panzeri Golden Rings, in white or gold leaf finish, and in the common spaces the Dioscuri wall lamps by Artemide and IC floor lamps by Flos.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates Rome' subway network (C Line)*

25,6 km length of section between Monte Compatri/Pantano and Clodio Mazzini - 30 stations
Interchanges and connecting stations: 2 with Underground Line A (San Giovanni and Ottaviano); 1 with Underground Line B (Fori Imperiali); 1 with the FL1 Regional Railway (Pigneto)

Photos of some stations and galleries.

Piazza Venezia

































Fori Imperiali
















Ipponio









Giardini di Via Sannio









_Galleries







_​


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Noticed that Rome was not much affected by the virus itself. No excess deaths outside of Northern Italy.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the updates, but is there any commercial or residential projects?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, there are. As example, if for "commercial" do you mean a new shopping mall/centre, a new one is being built in Laurentino area at the moment.

*"MaXimo"*
design | 3c+t Caplei Cavalli Architetti Associati

It would include 150 stores, hypermarket, cinema multiplex, fitness area, food court (bars, restaurants, fast foods).




















​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is, instead, a preview.

Among "large" projects, instead, they are looking to develop a 92 hectares site nearby Roma Tiburtina Station. The City and Ferrovie dello Stato (Italy's State Railways company) are seeking investors and the best design. Destination: mixed-use, with private and public functions.










C1 lot- included in the 92 hectares site- on sale and the nearby new pedestrian area​










The renderings that you see are "suggestions" on how the C1 lot could become.





























In the meanwhile, a viaduct built in the 1960s and bordering the new station has been demolished in previous months.





Overall work continues...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

When I mean commercial I mean business offices and such. Malls can count.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Lot of the business offices are located in the city center or in the EUR area. Other spreads across various locations of the city, mostly nearby large roads/stations.
Another new large project hosting offices, however, will be that of Tor di Valle.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Angelini Headquarters*
design | Studio Transit

Locate between Tuscolana and Casilina, more than a simple building, the intervention represents an "urban measure" that includes offices and general services (nursery, auditorium, two levels of public underground parking). All functions are connected through the attentative and calibrated articulation of the interior spaces, gardens and atriums. This "organic" intervention is tied to the city by reiterating quantities and original modules, though imposing a strong leap towards contemporary values characterised by dynamic and "unfinished" forms.


----------



## Maksimtectonikman (Aug 13, 2009)

there are also works for the mausoleum of augustus


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Dolce & Gabbana - Roma Piazza di Spagna Store*
design | Carbondale

A new luxury boutique for the Italian fashion house, located in Piazza di Spagna just few steps away from the Barcaccia fountain by Pietro and Gian Lorenzo Bernini. The store's design is a contemporary interpretation of the rich traditions of Roman culture and power, the Italian baroque and craftsmanship. Made in Italy furniture completes the interiors in detail.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bulgari Hotel Roma*
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners










Opening in 2022, Bulgari Hotel Roma transforms a 17,000 sqm building built during the 1930's into a luxury hotel, by bringing the aesthetic sensitivity of the Age of Augustus – characterized by the use of precious construction materials, such as marble and mosaics, and by a timeless interior design. The intervention seamlessly blends with the surrounding area - as part of a wider urban regeneration plan carried out by the City of Rome that includes the restoration of Augustus Mausoleum, the world-famous sepulcher built by Roman Emperor Augustus, and of Piazza Augusto Imperatore.












> The Italian architecture firm will take care of both the architectural and interior design of the new Bulgari Hotel Rome, which will include 114 rooms - most of them are suites - the prestigious "Il Ristorante Niko Romito", a restaurant curated by a star chef, and the "Bulgari Bar", both located on the top floor to offer a breathtaking view of the city.
> 
> The Bulgari Hotel Rome will also host a library with a collection of precious volumes dedicated to the world of jewelry, both hotel guests and external visitors can have access. A wide range of services will be available to guests including a 1000 sqm Spa with an indoor swimming pool and a highly technological gym.
> 
> ...


Discover more on the location, the palace, the project


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The old complex of the First Italian State Mint will become a cultural center*
design | Atelier(s) Alfonso Femia










*The building of the First Italian State Mint on via Principe Umberto represents one of the key elements for the development of the area that extends itself south of Rome Termini Rail Station and which finds its center in Piazza Vittorio Emanuele II. The project has as its first objective the redevelopment and renovation of the existing building, emphasizing its original features which date back to the first half of the 1900s, in accordance with a re-functionalization of the internal spaces designed to accommodate the new program specified in the call. 










The complex will see the rise of "a cultural center for the museum development of the artistic resources of the national numismatic heritage and a section of industrial archeology", together with a historical archive, a library, areas for educational activities, laboratories, an auditorium/convention center, offices and services, a restaurant, a cafeteria and a bookshop. *The team led by Italian architecture firm Atelier(s) Alfonso Femia and composed of Principioattivo Architecture Group (co-designer), For, Redesco, Tekser, dUCKS Scéno, Ott Art and TA Architettura, won the international design competition.










Project
The attitude towards the existing is based on the desire to find the identitary elements that characterized the symmetrical and composed volumetric system of the building and the industrial flavor of the rooms, given by the presence of large machines for processing coins and by the exposed plant system that the project maintains and emphasizes. Therefore the demolition of all the superfetations – which have pervaded the roofs and concealed the clear three-court structure over the years – was foreseen, providing for the demolition and reconstruction of the top floor of the central body, with an advancement of the volume towards Via Principe Amedeo, always in compliance with the limits given by local regulations and by the constraint of historical interest on the property. The new volume is characterized by an orderly and delicate architecture in its relationship with the existing one.


















From a functional point of view, the project emphasizes the stereometric structure of the current building: its base contains the museum and the spaces open to the public, such as the cafeteria, the bookshop and the congress hall. On the first floor, the library and the service center. The Medal School is situated in the central courtyard and in the front on Via Principe Umberto. Finally, in the middle volume there is the guesthouse with the restaurant. The introduction of new stairways has given the opportunity to optimize the internal flows, separating them according to the functions and integrating them with the existing body.


















A project that therefore aims to integrate the past, to research and rediscover the original features of the State Mint building, but always keeping in mind the future and its ability to revitalize, through the new program and spaces rich in history and value.

Work is scheduled to begin next year and to be completed in 2023.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go back to Rome soon


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Just watched the movie “Bent” last night. It was filmed in Rome!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*ENEL Headquarters*
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners

*New spaces, greater comfort for employees, lower energy consumption and a project based on innovative and sustainable principles: **Enel** has started renovating its offices on Viale Regina Margherita in Rome with a project that will radically change the building. The renovation, which covers a total surface area of around 80,000 square meters, has been designed to increase personal wellbeing through the provision of modern, comfortable workspaces conceived around the concept of more agile organization.* *The lighting and air conditioning systems will ensure the utmost comfort while the distribution of the rooms will alternate working environments with green indoor and outdoor spaces and areas devoted to mental and physical wellbeing. The building will also feature additional employee wellness facilities, with the existing crèche, canteen and auditorium, all complemented by a new gym.* *The building's sustainability and comfort will be assessed by external international bodies, with the aim of achieving the LEED and WELL certifications at Gold level. After the selection phase, which saw a certification process involving leading national construction firms, and the subsequent tender, the contract was awarded to **Colombo Costruzioni** of Lecco. The project bears the hallmark of the **Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel (ACPV)** architecture firm, also selected by comparative tender, which has directly handled the architectural and interior design.*








"This project demonstrates how, thanks to careful policies, shared objectives and clear answers, Rome continues to be privileged as the home of the largest Italian and international companies. Cities can only restart through healthy collaboration between public and private, timeliness and projects that go in the direction of innovation and sustainability. A virtuous example of this is what we will soon have in the capital thanks to the important requalification of the Enel Group" said the Mayor of Rome, Virginia Raggi. "Innovation and sustainability are the guidelines that underpin Enel's commitment," said Carlo Tamburi, Director of Enel Italia. "Thanks to this project these values will also be applied to the workplace, benefiting our employees who will be able to access a space redesigned around their needs. Thanks to the decision to affirm our presence in the historic office on Viale Regina Margherita, which strongly characterizes the district's identity, the city of Rome will become the site of a major urban redevelopment project centered around one of the most modern and advanced buildings in the region."








"The project proposed by Enel and designed by our practice facilitates the redesign of a building from the sixties, reimagining it according to completely new functional principles in line with emerging professional requirements," added architect Patricia Viel, co-founderof the Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel architecture firm. "Enel is thus achieving two objectives: regenerating the building, and renewing its relationship with the city." "The rethinking of the Enel offices makes it possible to initiate a redevelopment which, in addition to the historical site, involves several buildings and impacts an entire urban sector, enhancing their historical qualities but at the same time creating more innovative and sustainable spaces. An example that demonstrates how it is possible to carefully combine, thanks to the project developed by the Citterio Viel firm, a vision of the future, a reflection on the workplace in this difficult historical moment, the reinterpretation of existing urban morphologies in a contemporary key, recovery of symbolic buildings of the city thanks to the company's choice of a renewed alliance with the city," said the councilor for urban planning of the City of Rome, Luca Montuori.








*In order to optimize the layout and design of Enel's historic Rome headquarters, the project by ACPV aims to develop a "building-city", where the "towers" of the central structure are balanced against the new transparent walls of the cladding. The glass of the new façade offers a view through the sequence of architecture and surrounding greenery. The new offices will be developed around the innovative principles of bioclimatic, sustainable and biophilic design. *The project was designed using a digital model (BIM) which collects and displays information and 3D graphics throughout the project's life cycle, enabling the more efficient and sustainable management of both the construction works and the subsequent operation of the building.








​source


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome reconstructs Colosseum arena where sword-wielding gladiators once did battle*
Ministry of Cultural Heritage launches international competition.
The project is expected to cost €18.5 million and will get underway next year.





​
*For visitors to Rome, it will be a chance to see the Colosseum as the gladiators once did as they gazed up in bowel-clenching anticipation before engaging in blood-spattered combat in front of the emperor. Rome is to reconstruct the arena of the Colosseum, the vast oval-shaped space where gladiators armed with swords, tridents and nets did battle with each other and wild animals imported from all over the Roman Empire.* Tourists will be able to stroll out onto the rebuilt arena and look up at the vast stone tiers of seating that enclose the amphitheatre. The arena could also become a venue for concerts and other events. Currently, there is just a tiny section of stage, and the rest of the arena is uncovered, so that visitors look down on a network of tunnels where wild animals were kept. From there they were winched up in wooden cages, emerging from tap doors onto the sand-covered arena to the consternation of their human adversaries, as memorably portrayed in the Ridley Scott film Gladiator.

*Italy's culture minister has launched an international tender, inviting companies to put together a plan for reconstructing the arena. Bids must be submitted by February 1, with the project expected to cost €18.5 million. Work is scheduled to get underway next year. The stage will need to have retractable segments so that tourists can still view the tunnels where terrified beasts* – from lions and leopards to ostriches and bulls - *and nervous gladiators awaited their turn to fight. *“We want to put back the arena employing the same principles with which it was first built in ancient times,” said Alfonsina Russo, the Colosseum’s director. “The reconstruction of the Colosseum’s arena is a great idea that will capture the world’s imagination,” said Dario Franceschini, the culture minister. “It will offer visitors the chance to see not only the subterranean area, as they can today, but to contemplate the beauty of the Colosseum from its very heart.”

*It was the second major cultural heritage announcement in Rome in a few days. On Friday, the city's mayor announced that the vast Mausoleum of Augustus, where Augustus and other emperors were interred, will reopen to the public in March after a long restoration. *The mausoleum, which has been in a state of abandonment for decades, is the largest circular tomb in the world. It was constructed in 28 BC near the banks of the Tiber to house the remains of Augustus and his heirs, including Tiberius, Caligula and Claudius. Virginia Raggi said that after it opens to the public on March 1, entrance will be free until April 21, the day that Rome commemorates its founding in 753 BC. The mausoleum has been restored thanks to a €10 million project which was partly financed by an Italian telecommunications company TIM.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Municipality, FS launch competition to redevelop Termini Rail Station and the Piazza dei Cinquecento.*








Rome Mayor, Virginia Raggi:


> Termini Station is one of the landmarks of Rome. Who, among us, has never crossed its great corridors even just to welcome or greet a friend who is leaving the city? Over the years we have seen change and transform it, and today, 70 years after its inauguration, we want to celebrate it as it deserves. Together with the FS Italiane Group we have launched a design competition to also redevelop Piazza dei Cinquecento and finally make it a showcase for our city, giving it back the right value. The goal is to enhance the entire area outside the station, with its historical, monumental and archaeological heritage such as the Servian Walls and the Baths of Diocletian, also focusing on the development of alternative mobility systems and in line with the guidelines of the Urban Plan of Sustainable Mobility. This competition seems to us the best way to celebrate one of the most important places in Rome, enhancing its history with a look to the future.
> 
> source


The Station: 70th anniversary celebration and new plans.


> History and innovation. The celebration of the 70th anniversary of the new Termini station, after the expansion works that made it one of the major post-war Italian architectural buildings, is also a time to look forward. And take stock of the numerous interventions planned to enhance the country's largest railway yard in terms of size and traffic, as well as one of the main in Europe. Since 2018 GrandiStazioni Rail, as manager of the main large Italian stations, in collaboration with FS Italiane, GrandiStazioni Retail, FS Sistemi Urbani and the Italian railway network (RFI) has started an important planning and design process to redevelop the terminal and the context surrounding. A plan that completes the strategic works co-financed by the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport (MIT): the parking plate, above the track bundle, and the service plate, above the head of the tracks and adjacent to the central tunnel. An impressive modernization operation to return to Rome a work of enormous historical, architectural and innovative value.
> 
> For the first quarter of 2021, the inauguration of the parking area is planned: a multi-storey space with 1,400 parking spaces. The work, started in July 2012, was built with a total investment of approximately 95 million euros: 79 million allocated by MIT and 16 by Grandistazioni Rail. It is a structure, consisting of 10 thousand tons of steel, built above the tracks, with an innovative technology that has allowed the launch of the first two floors, as if it were a bridge, without interfering with the activity. railway below, while the third and last floor was built directly on the built structures. The infrastructure will enhance the intermodality of Termini, ensuring the direct pedestrian connection between the car park and railway platforms and making it possible to lighten the parking system around the station, to the benefit of sustainable mobility. The structure, which extends for about 150 meters longitudinally to the tracks and 110 transversely, is about 21 meters high and includes three levels, connected by internal vehicle ramps, for an area of about 45,400 sqm.
> 
> ...


Inaugurated on December 20, 1950. 
The "shelter" on Piazza dei Cinquecento became the symbol of the new station. Which is now looking to the future with an important redevelopment plan.
Photo - Station atrium (1959)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Municipality, FS draw up plans for "East Tiburtina".*








*Small towers and horizontal buildings covered with glass, located between the rail tracks, a new public park, and a new regional and international bus station. This is the future of a narrow and long area located on the eastern side of Roma Tiburtina Rail Station, according to the proposal advanced in the last hours by the Municipality of Rome.* According to the first master plan drawn up by the architecture firm ABDR, the project involves the construction of two 90-meter towers (hosting the new headquarters of Italy's State Railways company FS), three buildings having a height of 72 meters; one of 60 meters, the others of 50 meters.

The new complex would be close to the new BNL headquarters and a second area currently under development, in the heart of Pietralata, which extends to the Quintiliani station (Metro B Line). An area where a student residence of La Sapienza University is already under construction and where, in a few weeks, the construction site of the new headquarters of Italian National Institute of Statistics (see project) will open. Not to mention that more university buildings will arrive in the future.








*It must be clarified, however, that the plan presented is only an urban proposal, with an architectural "concept". A detailed project, indeed, will be subjected to the final confrontation in the City Council.* *The final design will not necessarily be that of the renderings produced by ABRD.* *C**ompanies taking up residence here will be able to choose their architects and produce projects for contemporary buildings.*

dire.it


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Roma è magnifica! Hope to visit again soon.


----------



## God.Comrade (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a question, how tall is EuroSky, in skyscrapercity it says 155 meters and elsewhere 120 meters, what is the official height?


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

God.Comrade said:


> I have a question, how tall is EuroSky, in skyscrapercity it says 155 meters and elsewhere 120 meters, what is the official height?


120 m to roof, 155 m with antenna


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

IThomas said:


> *Rome reconstructs Colosseum arena where sword-wielding gladiators once did battle*
> Ministry of Cultural Heritage launches international competition.
> The project is expected to cost €18.5 million and will get underway next year.
> 
> ...


Milano Ingegneria won the international competition to reconstruct the Colosseum's vast oval-shaped space where gladiadors did battles.
The project was presented today.



> "Another step forward towards the reconstruction of the arena, an ambitious project that will help the conservation and protection of archaeological structures by recovering the original image of the Colosseum and also restoring its nature as a complex scenic machine".















Rivoluzione all’Arena del Colosseo. Ecco come sarà


Sarà tecnologico e sostenibile il progetto che riporterà il monumento capitolino al suo assetto originale, con un finanziamento di 18,5 milioni di euro



www.artribune.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome considers to bid for Expo 2030.*

The Italian foreign ministry is ready to back Rome's possible bid to host the Universal Exposition (Expo) in 2030. "The Farnesina and its network of embassies in the world are there with their know-how, also gained with the Expo Milano 2015, are ready to do their part to promote a bid by Rome if and when it is formally filed" Foreign Minister said. "In order to be successful, you need institutional unity, and not to give this event any ideological stripe, because it is an important challenge and it is within Rome's grasp".

Rome Mayor Virginia Raggi said earlier she had set up an office, with a possible bid to be launched by October. She said the government must promote any official candidacy. "Roma Expo 2030 must be an event for all, it belongs to the capital but also to Italy," said Raggi who is running for re-election shortly. "Roma Capitale has set up an exploratory office dedicated to the Expo 2030 bid which will be the reference point for starting this process".









Expo 2030, Di Maio: “La Farnesina è pronta a sostenere Roma”


Leggi su Sky TG24 l'articolo Expo 2030, Di Maio: “La Farnesina è pronta a sostenere Roma”




tg24.sky.it













Raggi: varato ufficio scopo Expo 2030, candidatura entro ottobre - RomaDailyNews


Roma - "Expo 2030 è un evento che deve essere di tutti, appartiene a Roma ma anche al Paese intero, ai cittadini, alle imprese. Abbiamo istituto un




www.romadailynews.it


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

I cannot understand why? Milan held in 2015 a wonderful expo and why Italy wants again?
Milan 2026 olympics aren't enough??

Do they realize the billions needed to host again this expo??

EU raises money to sponsorize " panem & circenses" now???
Politics are not serious ?


----------



## ilBafio (Jul 4, 2020)

The most ridiculous thing is that the mayor's party, the "Five Star Movement", until recently was absolutely critical of major events like Expo, Olympics, etc.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> I cannot understand why? Milan held in 2015 a wonderful expo and why Italy wants again?
> Milan 2026 olympics aren't enough??
> 
> Do they realize the billions needed to host again this expo??
> ...


Politicians want shortcuts.

They see "Milano is booming". 
It must be because of Expo it has hosted.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Shenkey said:


> Politicians want shortcuts.
> 
> They see "Milano is booming".
> It must be because of Expo it has hosted.


Main projects in Milan -such as Porta Nuova and CityLife- were planned, envisaged before Expo. The interventions are not connected to the event.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Apple Via del Corso*
design | Norman Foster, Studio Transit (restoration)








Apple Via del Corso will serve as an all-new, centrally located space for Apple team members to provide best-in-class service and support to the local community.* The store preserves the grand Palazzo Marignoli, paying homage to Rome’s rich history of art and culture, and making it one of Apple’s most significant restoration projects. *

*























*​
*Apple Via del Corso also brings the first-ever Today at Apple Made in Rome program dedicated to providing the next generation of young Romans with inspiration, skills, and tools to explore their passions. Led by over 40 local artists, Apple curated sessions across the fields of music, art and design, content creation, and video, aimed at supporting local communities across the city in the months to come. Once in-person sessions return, the new store will also host free Today at Apple sessions on topics ranging from photography and video, music, coding, art, design, and more.* “We can’t wait to begin a new chapter in Rome with the opening of Apple Via del Corso,” said Deirdre O’Brien, Apple’s senior vice president of Retail + People. “The new store represents a celebration of the unique history and art of Roman culture, and we hope to inspire creativity among the local community with our Made in Rome program and future Today at Apple sessions.”








*Originally constructed in 1873 by renowned architect Salvatore Bianchi and a second renovation by architect Giulio Podesti, Palazzo Marignoli was the home of Marquis Filippo Marignoli and housed Caffè Aragno, one of Rome’s most notable gathering places in its day frequented by artists, writers, and actors.

Several pieces of art showcased in Caffè Aragno have been carefully restored and thoughtfully incorporated within the new store design, including multiple graffiti panels created by Italian painter Afro Basaldella in 1950. The teams were also able to revive and integrate Fabio Cipolla’s “Dawn” and Ettore Ballerini’s “Dusk,” two large ceiling paintings that date back to the early 1900s.* Similar to previous restorations such as Apple Champs-Élysées in Paris, Regent Street in London, and Carnegie Library in Washington, D.C., Apple and a team of local restorers collaborated to create a thoughtful combination of historic and contemporary architecture with Via del Corso.


























Large glass windows face Via del Corso, allowing natural light to stream into the interior. The store centers around a lush courtyard brimming with native Camphora trees — the green heart of the palazzo and a remnant of the historic monastery Santa Maria Maddalena delle Convertite. On the first floor, four sets of doors provide access to an exterior landscaped terrace filled with jasmine vines and olive trees inspired by Roman roof terraces that look into the courtyard. Once inside, visitors will find a monumental staircase dating back to 1888, restored to its original detailing of locally sourced Carrara marble. On the upper floor, the Forum occupies the ballroom of the Marquis’s palazzo, which will be home to Today at Apple sessions. Adjacent to the Forum is a dedicated space for Apple Support and the Genius Bar, where a team of conservators have worked thousands of hours to restore the exquisite, geometrically patterned, hand-painted ceiling.


























In all, Via del Corso is home to 200 team members who collectively speak 20 languages.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Retail Concept for Poste Italiane*
design | Citterio, Viel & Partners
client | Poste Italiane

As the second iteration of the Retail Concept, the new Rome location of Poste Italiane (Italian postal service provider, which offers integrated communication, postal saving products, logistics, financial and insurance services) merges characteristic Italian design elements with the latest advances in customer support technology. The image of the post office occupies a key position in the collective imagination and the daily life of its users who administer public and private services at the 13,000 locations across Italy. As the use of technology for services which required tedious processes in the past is becoming more and more diffused in society, the design takes advantage of digital mechanisms that smooth out the experience of the users of the physical space. A color palette based on marble used in old churches – white Carrara with accents of beige Botticino and grey Bardiglio – coexists in harmony with chips called near-field communication tags that open specific Web pages on a smartphone that is brought in their field.












































​


----------



## LTV1905 (May 22, 2021)

Italian design is out of this world.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

From Ateliers Alfonso Femia, regarding this project



> The final design for the redevelopment and recovery of the complex of the First Mint of Italy, on via Principe Umberto, in Rome, has been recently approved.
> The team, lead by Atelier(s) Alfonso Femia/AF517 and composed by Principioattivo Architecture Group (co-designer), For, Redesco, Tekser, dUCKS Scéno, Ott Art and TA Architettura – winner of the international competition organized by the Italian State Mint and Polygraphic Institute (IPZS), has developed an accurate research in the archives of the building’s design history to balance original functions with contemporary ones.
> “New elements are not imagined as an addition or as autonomous elements, they become naturally part of the project, in balance within the original volumetric relationships…
> The contemporary fits into history like a watermark can be discovered by running your fingers on paper coin.
> The time has come to take time in order for this important piece of cultural heritage to return and be once again part of the life and the history of the city of Rome.” AF







































Maquette: Stefano Rossi Modelli
Photos: S. Anzini


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*"A plan to regenerate Rome based on the Milanese model".*
Interview with Mr. Catella, the man behind Porta Nuova.

*Manfredi Catella is the Italian real estate entrepreneur considered the "father" of the Porta Nuova project in Milan, one of the largest mixed-use urban redevelopments carried out in Europe and which has also started to change the Milanese skyline. Over time, he has developed more projects in the city and has others in progress, such as the redevelopment of the former railway yard Porta Romana. But now Catella has raised his gaze towards Rome: his desire is to make, from an architectural point of view, Italy's capital city great again.* (...)












> _Why could Rome catalyze projects of this kind? _
> "The capital of our country is the crossroads and natural fulcrum of some macro themes. If Rome is revitalized, also from an urban point of view, it will be able to return to being a national outpost, helping to reduce the North-Center-South gap, as well as to govern in a virtuous way the continental migratory flows. Rome could play a central role in the coming years to find solutions on issues of national and European importance".
> 
> _Do you see the possibility of implementing major urban regeneration projects in Rome in the coming years?_
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome looks at World Expo 2030.*
Agreement signed by all main candidate mayors.

In a letter to Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi, the candidates for mayor of Rome -- Virginia Raggi (Five Star Movement), Roberto Gualtieri (Centre-Left coalition), Enrico Michetti (Centre-Right coalition) and Carlo Calenda (Action) -- ask Italy and its capital city to be nominated to host the Universal Exposition in 2030.

*The candidates say it is "a great opportunity for the relaunch of Rome as an important international metropolis, capable of attracting investments, proposing major projects of innovation to the world and urban regeneration*, relaunching the work and economy of the entire country". " We have the possibility - they write to Draghi - to combine two exceptional events such as the 2025 Jubilee and the 2030 Expo". "We are ready to work together to grasp it. It is necessary that the institutions and the political, social and productive forces of the country are united in order to put forward a solid candidacy, capable of presenting Italy and Rome as models for the future development of contemporary cities and societies, with a view to sustainability. and inclusion", conclude the candidates. (...)

Two meetings have already been held with companies, the first with 120 managers and entrepreneurs and the second with an operational core of 40 companies and third sector (...) *The goal is to bring Rome among the top 10 smart cities in the world *by leveraging on the already known characteristics of the capital of Italy: a horizontal, green city that must organize itself to attract human capital and not just tourists. (...) A challenge that must be removed from the political controversy: *hence the choice to entrust its management to a technician with important backgrounds in diplomacy and finance. *(...)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*"Campo Urbano" wins design competition for the redevelopment of Roma Tuscolana.*








*"Campo Urbano" (translated as "Urban Field") is the winning project of the Reinventing Cities international competition of C40 Cities, relating to the site of Roma Tuscolana. The disused railway yard*, owned by Italy's State railway group FS, *extends for over 45,000 square meters* (+484,000 sqft) and have been nominated by FS in collaboration with the Municipality of Rome, for urban and environmental redevelopment in a highly urbanized context.

The winning project was carried out by a team led by Italian real estate group Fresia, together with the following architectural, engineering and urban planning firms: Arney Fender Katsalidis, Mobility in Chain, Habitech, Elementa, CX, Labins, Studio Laura Gatti, Studio Giuseppini, Orizzontale, Bioedil, Robert Bird Group, Reset.








Like a campus and not a business park.* A car-free urban system *that fits into a consolidated fabric of industrial and residential matrix. Urban regeneration, with the leverage of culture and training. A settlement *with residences, offices, flexible and multifunctional spaces, a student hotel, an energy center, retail spaces and laboratories,* *in line with the model of the "15 minutes-city"*, in a highly-infrastructured district.

Campo Urbano is a possible vision for an area of Rome in search of a new identity and which looks to the reconversion of a railway yard, betting on the *themes of the circular economy, sustainability, the enhancement of existing buildings.* A "fertile field" also in terms of building industrialization, but above all, a place of integration of functions, services, economies and creativity. Public spaces relate to private ones, giving soul to the city. Green as a framework and infrastructure is also the subject of the project. A LEED for Neighborhood Development certified settlement can be completed in this five-hectare area.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Rome, the new entrance to the Domus Aurea by Stefano Boeri Architetti


The project by the studio led by Stefano Boeri inside Nero’s palace includes a new permanent access and a pedestrian walkway, which leads to the Sala Ottagona among plays of light and archaeological ruins.




www.domusweb.it



























































Photo Lorenzo Masotto


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The future of Piazza dei Navigatori: new residences and public spaces.*

The project aims to complete the backdrop created by the curve that Cristoforo Colombo Street makes before heading out towards the sea. In fact, only half of the rationalist era pilot project has been completed. Contemporary architecture is inspired by the complexity of modern life and is inspired by places rich in natural features.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*"Rome to bid for Expo 2030" says Mario Draghi.*
rainews24.it / ilmessaggero.it / ilsole24ore.com / milanofinanza.it

In a letter sent to the candidates for mayor of Roma Capitale, *Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi has announced that the national government will candidate Rome to host the 2030 Universal Exposition.* *"This is certainly a great opportunity for the development of the city"*, writes Draghi in his letter, thanking the candidates "for the demonstration of unity in favor of our capital city".

The main four candidates for mayor of Rome (Calenda, Gualtieri, Michetti, Raggi) had expressed themselves in favor of a project aimed at relaunching the city.

"This is the starting point of a new path. *It is a green challenge, of urban development and economic growth for our capital city*, and there is a lot to do. It will take intense months and we will have to do our best to crown this candidacy" *says Foreign Minister Luigi Di Maio* underlined, inviting all the institutions to work "together".

Moscow (Russia) and Busan (South Korea) are the other cities that officially run to host the six-month event.

In 2025, Rome is also scheduled to host the Great Jubilee.

***
repubblica.it
(...) A full-bodied document that translates the meaning of the Roman candidacy into proposals and numbers was sent to Mario Draghi. * Expo Rome 2030 is a shared project that has already received the support of Unindustria (General Confederation of Industrialists and Enterprises).* *To transform Rome, the working group has developed a plan that aims at organizing a great event, different from past editions. Exhibition spaces will spread throughout the city, not concentrated in a single area.* The heart of the interventions will be concentrated around the Tiburtina and Pietralata area. The so-called "East Pole" will be just one of the many centralities of this traveling Expo, which could also involve San Basilio and the Aniene nature reserve. *On the infrastructure front, it will be necessary to redress the transport network*, including intervening on the many leaks of Line A, extending Line B from Rebibbia to Casal Monastero; on the other hand, the companies hope the doubling of the Tiburtina Rail Station will also be included in the plan.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates *Piazza dei Cinquecento*

The 45,400 sqm (489,000 sqft) area in front of Roma Termini Rail Station will change its look. 49 projects have been submitted to the design competition launched by the City of Rome and Italy's State railway company FS.

The ranking is still provisional but the final award will be made in the coming weeks, after the completion of the administrative checks. If the winning project is confirmed, the new square will be remodeled through an intervention aimed at enhancing pedestrian accessibility and intermodal exchange. The central access to the subway will be rebuilt and new materials are going to be used, with particular attention to environmental sustainability. Finally, the traffic flows will also be redesigned. The construction site could open in the first quarter of 2023.

The main objectives of the design competition were the achievement of the full integration of the Termini Rail Station in the urban context by redeveloping the public space, the transformation of the station into an efficient integrated mobility hub in line with the PUMS (Urban Mobility Plan) guidelines, the creation of safe and continuous cycle-pedestrian connections and the rationalization of local public transport lines by optimizing their presence on the square.

#1 classified | TVK SARL, IT’S, ARTELIA, NET Engineering, Michela Rustici, Latitude Platform for Urban Research and Design.
























#2 classified | Minnucci Associati, Progettazione Ambiente e Tecnologie, Studio Vitale Russo, FGB Studio * Zmyrna Limited.























​#3 classified | Studio Martini Ingegneria, Open Project, Andrea Nonni, Bureau B+B, Dario Curatolo.
























#4 classified | Studio Giovanni Vaccarini Architetti























​#5 classified | Gianluca Vosa, Raffaella Napolano, Vanna Cestarello, Luigiemanuele Amabile.
























​concorsiwn.it / dire.it / the brief.city


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*ROME. ETERNAL EVOLUTION.
World Expo Rome 2030. People and territories: urban regeneration, inclusion and innovation. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470746490503110656
Italian Foreign Minister and Rome Mayor presented Rome's bid to host Expo 2030 at the general assembly of the BIE (Bureau International des Expositions).

"The Italian government, in partnership with the City of Rome, its citizens, the local authorities and the whole country, today presents its bid to host the 2030 World Expo in Rome, the Eternal City, from 25 April to 25 October 2030 under the theme 'People and Territories: Urban Regeneration, Inclusion and Innovation" Foreign Minister said.

The Mayor gave five reasons to back Rome's bid, saying it is the "ideal place for Expo 2030". "Rome is a unique city that shows its thousands of years of history. Here you can see how the relations between the peoples and their territories have evolved over the centuries. It is the city with the vastest green belt in the world. It is a bastion of culture and science. It is traditionally an open and inclusive city. Finally, the 2025 Jubilee will send a powerful message of inclusion, solidarity and hope".

Moscow, Busan, Odessa and Riyadh are also bidding for Expo 2030.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470744027033223175


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468939282723258372


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Official Logo for Rome Expo 2030's bid.
Designers say this is the first logo in Expo's history designed in NFT, the evolution of digital art.
The Arch of Titus represents a gate. The gate of Rome Expo 2030 will be a gate of inclusion and hospitality.
Rome has always been a city open to people and cultures.

WATCH THE VIDEO BELOW TO SEE MORE







> For centuries, Rome has been at the heart of Western philosophy and technology. Thanks to its infrastructure, such as its roads, aqueducts, sewage system, designed for an increasing and advanced society, Rome was able to raise living standards. Today, we strive to find a new urban paradigm, one that is far-reaching, interconnected, sustainable. A city in which the traditional divide between the city center and the suburbs is a thing of the past, where services are digital and green spaces are accessible and an integral part of the urban fabric.
> 
> The pandemic has enabled us to overcome the traditional idea of what a city represents, in favor of new spaces for creativity and social intercourse. A metropolis is now seen as an archipelago of local and global networks where productive and environmental systems, cultural identities, instruments of cooperation, inclusion are interwoven. It's a place for open dialogue to which global institutions are called upon to participate. In Rome, all participating countries can contribute to the creation of the urban coexistence model of the future.
> 
> ...











Expo 2030 Roma - Official website


The official website of Expo 2030 Roma, the city of the future: inclusive, interconnected, sustainable and shared. Find out more.




www.romeexpo2030.com






*THE LEGACY OF ROME EXPO 2030.*
As part of the plans, Rome intends to redesign some of its squares; create a large pedestrian area around the Colosseum and the Imperial Fora, by also improving the access to archeological and cultural sites; redevelop the banks along the Tiber River by creating new mixed-use functions; redevelop Ostia's waterfront (the waterfront of Rome); new greenery and more. The Italian government also aims to invest by improving mobility with the enhancement of the metropolitan network, and the Civitavecchia port as well (the port of Rome).

*MULTIPLE SITES TO HOST THE EVENT.*
Tor Vergata will be the main site: it's a 150 hectares area -served by subway and highway, located nearby one of Rome's major universities- that would become an "atelier" for participating countries to create a model of future metropolis. Oganizers explain that there will also be the opportunity to entrust the renovation of properties / buildings in the city center, such as the San Giacomo hospital, part of the Garbatella, etc.



































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498980654893178883*Rome is bidding to host the World Expo 2030. Moscow (Russia), Busan (South Korea), Odessa (Ukraine), Riyadh (Saudi Arabia) are also bidding. If Rome wins, it will host the event from 25 April to 25 October 2030 under the theme 'People and Territories: Urban Regeneration, Inclusion and Innovation".*

***​
*Ratti nominated technical leader of the project of Rome Expo 2030.*
*Italian architect and engineer, **Carlo Ratti**, professor at Boston's Massachusetts Institute of Technology, where he also directs the MIT Senseable City Lab, was nominated technical leader of the project of Rome Expo 2030.* He has been featured in Esquire magazine's "Best & Brightest" list and in Thames & Hudson's selection of "60: Innovators Shaping our Creative Future". Blueprint Magazine included him as one of the "25 People Who Will Change Architecture and Design", Forbes listed him as one of the "Names You Need To Know". Among his recent projects, there is Dubai's Italian Pavilion for Expo 2020, Milan's Parco Romana (Porta Romana Yard) and Vitae, Shenzen's Jian Mu Tower, Singapore's Capitaspring. *Expert in urban innovation based on sustainability, Ratti is the first world-renowned professional that Rome puts in place to host the Universal Exhibition*.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates *Roma Fiumicino International Airport "Leonardo da Vinci" - New Boarding Area A*

The new boarding area A for Schengen and domestic flights was inaugurated. The new space was completed using the airport site as efficiently as possible (without consuming additional land) and built using the country's best expertise. It is a state-of-the-art infrastructure for innovative and environmentally friendly solutions that will accommodate an additional 6 million departing passengers yearly at Fiumicino Airport, thanks to 23 new gates, 13 of which are equipped with boarding bridges. The infrastructure, an important step in the project to upgrade the eastern area of the airport with a total investment of 400 million euros, was completed despite the difficult years of the pandemic, which hit the air transport sector particularly hard. The new boarding area is part of a broader programme that envisages investments of EUR 10 billion - 2 of which have already been spent - up to the end of the concession, to support the country's international connectivity and to continue to feed, to an ever-increasing extent, the socio-economic sector, while anticipating the necessary ecological and digital transition.











> *The pier for embarking and disembarking*
> More than 100 Schengen and domestic destinations can be reached from the new infrastructure equipped with 23 gates and 13 boarding bridges. The significant number of fingers will immediately lead to a significant reduction in the use of buses on the track, with benefits on both service quality and emission reduction. All gates are equipped with new 'touchless' technology, allowing passengers to perform independently and at speed boarding procedures. Pier A has dimensions of approximately 38 x 254 m and consists of three levels, one of which is underground, with an overall height of approximately 20 m. The interventions were designed favouring the contribution of natural lighting, with large skylight windows inserted in the roof, similar to real portholes. To give an idea of the size of Boarding Area A, one only has to think that the total glazed area is over 11,000 square metres, a space equivalent to 15 Olympic swimming pools. In addition, the project defined layouts and fittings of the internal circulation and parking areas, such as to favour the most comfortable relations between the passenger and the environment. A photovoltaic system with monocrystalline silicon panels was also built on the roof, powering the infrastructure.
> 
> *The Commercial Gallery*
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Plan "Laboratory Rome 50 - the future of a world's metropolis".*
Stefano Boeri leads a team of young Italian architects to redesign Italy's capital city.










Faced with the many objectives to be achieved, from the 2025 World Jubilee to the 2030 Agenda and the possibility of hosting the 2030 Universal Exhibition, *the Mayor of Rome* Roberto Gualtieri *and the Department of Urban Planning of the City of Rome have decided to collaborate with Milanese architect Stefano Boeri*, father of the Vertical Forest in Milan, a professional who is already involved in the regeneration plans for various metropolis around the world such as Shanghai, Moscow, Sao Paulo and others, *to elaborate a future vision for the 'Eternal city'. This collaboration will take place through a consultancy contract to think of a different Rome. The laboratory will start with a recovery plan for disadvantaged areas, and then move on to the theme of local public transport, based on sustainable mobility and enhancement of the green. On the other hand, Rome wants to respond adequately to the plans of the United Nations and those of the European Commission for the so-called "ecological transition".*

Architect Boeri proposed to the city administration the "Laboratory Roma 50 - the future of a world's metropolis" which sees the establishment of a laboratory committed to developing an overall urban and environmental regeneration strategy for Rome. *The idea is to systematize everything contained in the new urban protocols that the city is adopting. The goal of this project is precisely to focus on various aspects that could enrich the city even more*, such as recovering the potential of the banks of River Tiber, strengthening transport and introducing greenery where there is no trace.

The laboratory will consist of a working group including Boeri, two architects with extensive experience in architecture, urban planning and urban regeneration, ten designers under 35, an expert in environmental protocols. The team will also be followed by a guarantor committee composed of four international personalities from different scientific and disciplinary fields.


----------

